# Name a good (cheap) 0.25W LED



## thefish (Apr 15, 2010)

I am working on a ultra low cost solar LED lamp (basically a garden light but brighter) with a white LED that will be driven @ 70ma. The first prototype is using a Cree PLCC LP6 3in1 and it works fine but I would like to find something a bit cheaper (LP6 cost ~ $0.65). Anyone know of a good LED for this application? I will be ordering at least 1 reel of them.


----------



## HarryN (May 15, 2010)

70ma is a tough range. You could drive a 5mm Cree at that point if you don't care about lifetime, or perhaps better - osram makes some in that power range.

I don't think you will get all that much lower on the price point though - perhasp 10 cents less.


----------

